# Buck in Rut



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

First time with a buck and oh man! What did I get myself into!  I've never seen such a disgusting animal!! Bugs the does non stop! Smells worse then my own ass, but my does won't let him on, maybe they arnt in heat yet? I can't tell for the life of me if they are in heat, or maybe I just didn't see them do the "deed" as I work all day, do they just let him hop on once? I mean it can't just be a free for all, and the buck gets all the fun he wants, anyone with any thoughts?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How long have you had this buck and how old is he? 

My bucks typically will mount a few times, then just hang out with the doe all day while mounting her every now and then. 
But this year I’ve just been taking the doe to the buck for an hour or two when she’s in heat, instead of letting them stay together 24/7. 

It’s also VERY hot and humid where we live, so there isn’t as much “activity” during the day as there is at night. He may just be waiting ‘til it cools down to get to work. Don’t give up hope yet!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol well it kinda depends on the buck. My one who only has one thing on his mind and is the most aggressive breeder I have ever seen (currently now in a trailer to go to the auction because he blows threw hot fence now) he is a freaking pervert especially when I first put him in. Usually even if no does in heat he will harass them for a few days. Then he settles down a little and when one is in heat will start back up. I’m sure his does get a little sore with as much......breeding as he wants and although they have been mounted a few times usually want a little break. It’s kinda a off and on thing that whole day! 
I have another that will walk in when I put him in, he will sniff them all and will have nothing to do with them till they are in heat. That was kinda nerve wracking since every buck I have had at least bothers the crap out of them the first day. But he is older and I guess wiser because I still get kids out of him I just don’t have to hear about it every dang day for the 3 months he is in with them no matter if they are in heat or not.
But yes you are right. I don’t think there is anything more gross then a buck. Off topic kinda but funny story lol when my son was little he asked what the buck was doing. I said making babies. Later on in life he is standing there watching the buck just peeing on the girls and blubbering and well you have it going on so you know. My son turns to me and asks “so is that what you and dad did when you made me” lol I just bursted out laughing. I had to explain kinda but not exactly. If your father ever peed on me I would punch him in the face


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> How long have you had this buck and how old is he?
> 
> My bucks typically will mount a few times, then just hang out with the doe all day while mounting her every now and then.
> But this year I've just been taking the doe to the buck for an hour or two when she's in heat, instead of letting them stay together 24/7.
> ...


I got the buck at 6 weeks and he's about 8 months right now, he's been clung right to one of my girls for about a week now always rubbing her and not leaving her side, the other girl beats him all time lol, but he was frantically trying to mount her when I was trying to bring them in tonight, my girls are about 15 months old, that's funny cause it's been really hot here too and now that it's cooling off at nights that's when he's been getting more rowdy


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol well it kinda depends on the buck. My one who only has one thing on his mind and is the most aggressive breeder I have ever seen (currently now in a trailer to go to the auction because he blows threw hot fence now) he is a freaking pervert especially when I first put him in. Usually even if no does in heat he will harass them for a few days. Then he settles down a little and when one is in heat will start back up. I'm sure his does get a little sore with as much......breeding as he wants and although they have been mounted a few times usually want a little break. It's kinda a off and on thing that whole day!
> I have another that will walk in when I put him in, he will sniff them all and will have nothing to do with them till they are in heat. That was kinda nerve wracking since every buck I have had at least bothers the crap out of them the first day. But he is older and I guess wiser because I still get kids out of him I just don't have to hear about it every dang day for the 3 months he is in with them no matter if they are in heat or not.
> But yes you are right. I don't think there is anything more gross then a buck. Off topic kinda but funny story lol when my son was little he asked what the buck was doing. I said making babies. Later on in life he is standing there watching the buck just peeing on the girls and blubbering and well you have it going on so you know. My son turns to me and asks "so is that what you and dad did when you made me" lol I just bursted out laughing. I had to explain kinda but not exactly. If your father ever peed on me I would punch him in the face


I've been thinking they must be very close to going in heat, cause one of my girls who he's scared of and usually beats him, he was frantically trying mount tonight haha, my buck has acquired a habit of loving to drink the does pee, imagine if humans were like goats lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Well if he's only been with them a couple weeks, you've got plenty of time.  I'd give them another month before getting worried. Maybe buy a breeding/marking harness, so it'll be obvious when he mounts them? That way you can also write down the dates as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HaulingOats said:


> I've been thinking they must be very close to going in heat, cause one of my girls who he's scared of and usually beats the piss out of him, he was frantically trying mount tonight haha, my buck has acquired a habit of loving to drink the does pee, imagine if humans were like goats lol


I would never have children or I would be AIed lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Drinking the doe's urine is completely normal behavior for a buck


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Drinking the doe's urine is completely normal behavior for a buck


I know that, it's still disgusting


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Bucks man - LOL thats how they roll...he'll pee so much on his face it may start scalding it. LOL - its like watching a buck in rut in the woods..nothing else matters


----------

